
Diversity makes you Brighter - trustfundbaby
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/09/opinion/diversity-makes-you-brighter.html
======
trustfundbaby
"In homogeneous groups, whether in the United States or in Asia, the opposite
happened. When surrounded by others of the same ethnicity or race,
participants were more likely to copy others, in the wrong direction. Mistakes
spread as participants seemingly put undue trust in others’ answers,
mindlessly imitating them. In the diverse groups, across ethnicities and
locales, participants were more likely to distinguish between wrong and
accurate answers. Diversity brought cognitive friction that enhanced
deliberation"

